# My red-tailed hawk



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Heres my new falconry bird. I have only had her 6 weeks, and shes ready to be hunting but theres a lot of cover about so i am waiting for my telemetry set to be delivered.









http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/6570/th...rkorange6xf.jpg
http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/9853/jump3se.jpg
http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/7174/jump12jb.jpg
http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/5820/jump28nu.jpg
http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/2449/jump33fj.jpg
http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/4399/terra51nv.jpg
http://img366.imageshack.us/img366/909/terra41sk.jpg
http://img308.imageshack.us/img308/4280/justcaught7mz.jpg


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice bird!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

ok...for some reason i can't edit my posts so i need to do it again.

Heres my new falconry bird. I have only had her 6 weeks, and shes ready to be hunting but theres a lot of cover about so i am waiting for my telemetry set to be delivered.


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

wow that's awesome! How much does a bird like that cost?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that a nice bird

i remeber the last one


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

can u make them attack people?

some of those pics r potm worthy..


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

she's gorgeous! what're you calling her?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

That is amazing! What a most outstanding and unique pet! I'm blown away!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sweetness


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

SmallTankBighopes said:


> wow that's awesome! How much does a bird like that cost?
> [snapback]1183471[/snapback]​


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

that's an amazing bird. keep the pics coming.......... forever


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

there not a pet you can just go buy, in america you need to have an apprenticeship scheme etc, then you trap one. Over here they are a few hundred pounds. They definitely aren't a pet either. I have called her Terra (tear-ra, not terror).

this pic was taken in the first 15 mins i had her, amazingly calm for a bird that had never seen a human before.



she even put up with my GSP after only 2-3 days. This is a big acheivement considering dogs are one of their only natural predators.




i have hundreds of photos, i won't over do it..too much







All in random order i think, but you can see her progress and how she has progressed, now she will fly any distance and will chase, because she knows she gets a lot of food for chasing. I have the goriest photo ever of her on the bunny at the beginning, but this is a family website...


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

Those are beautiful photos! We have too many red tail hawks hanging around my house. They are really hard on the pheasants! But they are quite beautiful!


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

thats awesome
I've always wanted a falcon or something


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

she is beautiful. why do you do falconry? do you eat what she kills? I am just curious, i think falconry is cool but don't really understand why you would do it. i know sometimes people use falcons to scare birds off of runways and stuff.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

if you can't see why someone does it then its pointless trying to explain it...you can eat some of the food she catches, or freeze it and keep it or your bird(s) as free food.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow... that is amazing.

My uncle and I have been looking into getting into falconry, as we've always been amazed by hawks like that, and but I've had trouble finding someone to apprentice to.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> if you can't see why someone does it then its pointless trying to explain it...you can eat some of the food she catches, or freeze it and keep it or your bird(s) as free food.
> [snapback]1187647[/snapback]​


sorry to offend you. for me falconry would be for the majesty and beauty of nature itself and the nature of the falcon. i was once interested in falconry myself when I was much younger, but my interest in it was based on what i just said above. I guess yours must be a deeper intangable understanding that is simply impossible to explain.


----------



## lil neet (Jun 2, 2005)

Do not bird of prey like Hawks and falcons mate for life so if you catch one is there not a mate that is forever without a mate?I am just curios.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

lol not offended, and from your post you definitely get it more than 99% of the people who will ask 'why bother?'. I simply do falconry because i love raptors and how they hunt, seeing them improve after each chase makes it worth while too. But writing it down never does it justice.

No hawks do not mate for life, and only young hawks are legally allowed to be caught in america by an apprentice, and only captive bred here. Most young hawks die through starvation or freezing as they aren't fat enough to survive winter. So by capturing a young hawk and releasing it a year later you don't harm the population, you actually help increase it. Swans mate for life...and so do parrots


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Your hawk has very large talons


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

chickens have large talons


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

Genin said:


> she is beautiful. why do you do falconry? do you eat what she kills? I am just curious, i think falconry is cool but don't really understand why you would do it. i know sometimes people use falcons to scare birds off of runways and stuff.
> [snapback]1187618[/snapback]​


 Birds of prey are the most elegant and beautiful animals i know. Such power and grace. I absolutely love them. and thats why falconry is a hobbie


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

wow that is amazing. a hawk as a mate, crazyness


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

that bird is cool


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

that's an awesome creature. how does falconry work? i imagine you train the hawk. but where do you take it? do you just fly it like a kite and run around with it while it searches for prey?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

amazing, where can i buy one in cali


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

ummm not quite







With hawks you can fly them off the fist, so they will sit on your arm until you flush something for them to chase and they will. You can also train them to follow you through the trees, then when you flush something they have an advantage. You can also train them to fly above you, but this usuually only done with falcons and its called 'waiting on' they willl wait until you flush something then dive. So close to what you said but the bird always follows you or its called self hunting and it point return.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

what do you mean by flush? this sounds bad ass.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

nah, means scare out of cover


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

That is awesome...I was looking into getting one a while back - it's a lot of work - gotta get a federal license, apprenticeship, build a proper home & have it inspected, etc. etc.

too much to do for me right now, but holy sh*t that is beautiful


----------

